# Me neither



## lottielotts

Ciao,

C'e' qualcuno che puo' aiutami? Come si dice 'me neither' in Italiano?

Non so, penso che si possa dire 'nemmeno io'?

Grazie mille!


----------



## shinju

Yes, you are right.
"Nemmeno io" or "neanche io"/ "neanch'io" are commonly used.


----------



## Blackman

_Neppure io._


----------



## lottielotts

grazie mille


----------



## cazmantis

Come dico "me either" in Italiano? Un essempio é: "I don't like cats" "Me either!!"

Il mio tentativo:

"Non mi piacciono i gatti"

"Neanche'io!!" o forse "nemmeno io!!" ?

Grazie!

Caz


----------



## empusa

In questo caso si traduce con "nemmeno/neppure a me (piacciono i gatti)" or "anche/pure a me (non piacciono i gatti)"


----------



## empusa

cazmantis said:


> Come dico "me either" in Italiano? Un essempio é: "I don't like cats" "Me either!!"
> 
> Il mio tentativo:
> 
> "Non mi piacciono i gatti"
> 
> "Neanche io!!" o forse "nemmeno io!!" ?
> 
> Grazie!
> 
> Caz


----------



## entrapta

Just a doubt: asidd from the more correct form "Neither do I" shouldn't it be _Me neither_ rather than _Me either_? It's as if we italians would answer anch'io to a negative statement. I know it's used though... I mean I've heard it before.


----------



## london calling

You mean _me neither_, right?

Edit: Right, Entrapta, I would never say "me either". To me it's bad grammar, although as you say it's used.


----------



## entrapta

london calling said:


> You mean _me neither_, right?


 was it addressed to me?


----------



## london calling

entrapta said:


> was it addressed to me?


No, to the original poster....


----------



## cazmantis

Ah perhaps "Me neither" is more grammatically correct in English - I haven't studied English for such a long time, it's just my native language  What I am trying to get is a negative agreement statement - someone can say they don't like something/don't want to do something etc and the other person is in agreement that they also son't like something/don't want to do something etc. I would write "Me either" but that's probably because I have become very lazy and it's how I would say it lol

So empusa seems to have presented "Nemmeno a mi" as a suggestion - does everyone else think this could be a viable phrase to use in this situation? And for anyone who is a Spanish speaker I use "Io tampoco" in this situation in Spanish if that helps clear things up 

Perhaps something like this would be correct:

"Non voglio andare"
"Nemmeno a mi."

Grazie a tutti!! 

Caz


----------



## cazmantis

Or actually I had used a reflexive verb before hadn't I so perhaps in the news example it would be better to say:

"Non voglio andare"
"Nemmeno io"?

Grazie!

Caz


----------



## london calling

cazmantis said:


> Ah perhaps "Me neither" is more grammatically correct in English - I haven't studied English for such a long time, it's just my native language  It's mine as well....  I would write "Me either" but that's probably because I have become very lazy and it's how I would say it lol. OK, but you should avoid using bad grammar when taking part in a language forum, unless you specify that it is bad grammar, so that they're aware of the fact and will recognise a mistake when they hear it.
> 
> So empusa seems to have presented "Nemmeno a mi" as a suggestion - does everyone else think this could be a viable phrase to use in this situation? Nemmeno a me is standard Italian: Empusa's a native speaker, by the way.
> 
> "Non voglio andare"
> "Nemmeno a mi."
> 
> Neanch'io/nemmeno io.


Edit. In reply to your other post:

Non voglio andare
Nemmeno io.

Right!


----------



## ellade

Cazmantis, what I would say in Italian is:

"Non mi piacciono i gatti."
"Nemmeno/Neanche/Neppure a me."

"Non voglio andare"
"Nemmeno/Neanche/Neppure io." (no "Nemmeno a mi" which sounds a bit Spanish)


----------



## cazmantis

Okay thanks! Think I can feel confident with what I'm using now. 

PS London Calling - I'm not sure I would really say "me either" it bad grammar as it is in use in the UK and is just a more casual way of talking - just like your "me neither" which is a casual form of "neither do I".


----------



## esatel

In California you would hear both "me neither" and "me either". Either will do, but I feel "me neither" sounds more correct. That said, it is an idiom to me and not worth invoking grammar.


----------



## london calling

esatel said:


> In California you would hear both "me neither" and "me either". Either will do, but I feel "me neither" sounds more correct. That said, it is an idiom to me and not worth invoking grammar.


I'm afraid 'me either' makes me want to invoke grammar. Seriously, I accept it as a US usage but ....


----------



## rrose17

And maybe a little Canadian, too. I believe I heard myself say that just yesterday. At least it's not as bad as what some Italian Canadians in my office would say "Also me, I don't like it."


----------



## Pietruzzo

london calling said:


> I'm afraid 'me either' makes me want to invoke grammar. Seriously, I accept it as a US usage but ....


If someone said "I don't like cats" I guess I could answer "I don't like them either". So why isn't "me either" correct?


----------



## Dearson

rrose17 said:


> At least it's not as bad as what some Italian Canadians in my office would say "Also me, I don't like it."



That’s because in Italian both the expressions are used and correct! The first is preferable though.

Non mi piace l’auto nuova di tuo fratello.

Neanche a me (sottinteso: piace)

Anche a me (sottinteso: non piace) _which becomes in your colleagues’ mind_ Also me, I don’t like it


----------



## london calling

Pietruzzo said:


> If someone said "I don't like cats" I guess I could answer "I don't like them either". So why isn't "me either" correct?


Because you need a negative in there somewhere (I do*n't* like cats. *N*either do I. Me *n*either). It's either/or, neither/nor, not....either, remember?


----------



## Pietruzzo

london calling said:


> Because you need a negative in there somewhere (I do*n't* like cats. *N*either do I. Me *n*either). It's either/or, neither/nor, not....either, remember?


Yes ma'am. Of course ma'am. Thank you ma'am.


----------



## Odysseus54

Dearson said:


> That’s because in Italian both the expressions are used and correct! The first is preferable though.
> 
> Non mi piace l’auto nuova di tuo fratello.
> 
> Neanche a me (sottinteso: piace)
> 
> Anche a me (sottinteso: non piace) _which becomes in your colleagues’ mind_ Also me, I don’t like it



Siamo sicuri?  

"Non mi piace correre"   "Anche a me".   Non mi sembra proprio.  (Ho usato un esempio con il minor numero di distrazioni per isolare il meccanismo)


----------



## london calling

Odysseus54 said:


> "Non mi piace correre"   "Anche a me".   Non mi sembra proprio.


Un regionalismo? Qui non si direbbe di sicuro. Perché non fate la domanda agli amici di Solo  italiano?


----------



## Odysseus54

Pietruzzo said:


> If someone said "I don't like cats" I guess I could answer "I don't like them either". So why isn't "me either" correct?



I concur with LC - the 'me either', besides the 'me' used as subject, which is in itself problematic although used, you need a negative.  Don't fight it, resistance is futile


----------



## Pietruzzo

london calling said:


> Un regionalismo? Qui non si direbbe di sicuro. Perché non fate la domanda agli amici di Solo  italiano?


A chi lo chiediamo? Siamo sempre noi. Comunque nel caso specifico per me è necessario ripetere il verbo.
Non mi piace correre
Anche a me non piace.


----------



## Dearson

Non sono d’accordo, sono del sud e là la negazione a volte salta nel parlato.

_Non c’ho più ‘na lira compa’.
Pur’io, e mo’? Come facciamo?_

Che poi nello scritto _neanche io_ è la forma che useremmo tutti non ci sono dubbi.


----------



## london calling

Dearson said:


> Non sono d’accordo, sono del sud e là la negazione a volte salta nel parlato.
> 
> _Non c’ho più ‘na lira compa’.
> Pur’io, e mo’? Come facciamo?_
> .


Nel dialetto sì, ma qui si parla della lingua italiana, no?


----------



## Dearson

london calling said:


> Nel dialetto sì, ma qui si parla della lingua italiana, no?



Ma anche nel parlato non dialettale.
Ad esempio, al _Non mi sembra proprio _di Odysseus non percepisco l’errore nel rispondere _Anche a me, _che sottintende tutta la sua frase. La negazione non manca, è soltanto implicita.  
Cliente 1 al cameriere: _Nessun contorno per me, grazie. _
Cliente 2, interviene: _Anche per me._
Davvero vi suona come un errore?


----------



## Pietruzzo

Dearson said:


> Cliente 1 al cameriere: _Nessun contorno per me, grazie. _
> Cliente 2, interviene: _Anche per me._
> Davvero vi suona come un errore?


A me sì. Anche in dialetto. Troverei però accettabili:
Anche per me niente contorno.
Lo stesso per me.


----------



## Odysseus54

A questo punto converrebbe aprire una discussione su Solo Italiano.  Lo fai tu, Dearson?


----------

